# Paint Help/Suggestions Inside and Out Carolina Skiff



## SnookFisher (Jun 15, 2021)

In a few weeks I am about to embark on a 1996 Carolina Skiff Standard Model 16 restoration project. The hull is waterlogged and I will be cutting out the deck, removing the foam, pouring new foam, glassing in a new deck and doing other general repairs on the boat. It's an old boat that was stored outside and needs some TLC. I will likely be a frequent flier in the Boat Yard Basics forum section for the next few months. Please assume I know absolutely nothing and that you're explaining this to a toddler, because that's pretty much true . I have about a week and a half of use or lose vacation time to take before the end of the year and I'm trying to get everything prepped and my research done to be as efficient as possible during that time.

My general thoughts are to first cut the deck out and remove all the waterlogged foam so the boat is lighter to deal with. Next, I will cut out and replace the waterlogged wooden transom and replace it with composite material. Then I plan to flip the boat over and repair several holes in the hull that need to be patched up. I'm already going to be putting so much work into this boat it would be a shame to leave the hull discolored and faded, so I figured I would go ahead and address the bottom of the boat. I've researched the forum and read many articles regarding bottom paint vs. gelcoat, and it's overwhelming to say the least. Technology is constantly changing and new products are coming out all the time, so some of those articles may be outdated now. There are so many different kinds of bottom paint, and then there's also gelcoat. I don't have the equipment to spray the paint/gelcoat on, so it would have to be rolled and/or rolled and tipped by hand.

If this was your Carolina Skiff, what would you do and why? The boat will be stored on a trailer out of the water. It will be used in saltwater applications for everything from fishing, to shrimping, to crabbing with a high probability of scraping the bottom and having cast nets/traps bouncing off the side on a regular basis. I'm not expecting it to be a show boat by any means, but not having it look like total crap would be nice. Cost is something to consider, but I'm much more interested in having a reliable end result that I won't have to mess with for at least another 5-10 years if possible.

I'm thinking that I first paint/gelcoat the hull, then flip it over, lay out some wire chases, pour new foam, glass the new deck in, and paint the deck (which from what I gather is referred to as topside paint). But again, it looks like gelcoat is an option for a finish on the deck as well. Would you paint or gelcoat the deck? I'm a big fan of the traditional work-type coating for the inside of the Carolina Skiffs with the rough anti-slip finish and marbled look. I'm guessing paint with non-slip additive would be the best way to achieve this. What do you recommend for primer/paint procedure for the inside? 

Thanks in advance and sorry for the newbie questions, but I'm hoping this thread helps more than just me!


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

My 2 cents:
That “foam” you’re going to replace are actually structural stiffeners, (CS calls them logs) not just buoyancy foam. They’re glass and foam, if I recall. You’ll have to put in a stringer grid. If you don’t you’ll likely have a hull failure. It’s not like a Whaler. There used to be an explanation of the construction on their website. I can’t stress enough that hull needs the stringers, etc. or the original reinforcement not just pour in foam. BTW, you’ll likely need some straps or bracing to keep the sides of the hull true when you remove the sole and foam. 

A couple of longitudinal foam core stringers / glass with transverse bulkheads and supports for the sole, “egg crate style”. Foam core for the transom is good. You could use foam core for the sole and casting decks or maybe nidacore honeycomb for those items. You can glass in cleats at the edge of the shear in the bow and stern and foam core and glass decks glassed on top of those flush to the shear, rather than on top of the shear like the bolt on factory decks. Will look much cleaner more professional. Side decks with under gunnel rod holders would be a nice option. 

For the outside I’d probably sand, prime, and paint with Allgrip or some similar two part marine paint system. Gel coats an option as well. 

For the interior, the above mentioned materials and epoxy due to its superior secondary bonding characteristics. A tough utilitarian coating for the whole inside could be done with Kiwi Grip really easily with a bit of fairing prior to application. You can very the texture with different rollers. 

I’d strongly suggest going over to Bateau/Boat Builder Central, go the forums and go to the boat repair forum and post this question and you’ll get some great advice on this from people who have done this. The other place is the Carolina Skiff owners forum. 

Lot of work...but you asked, good luck!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I have a 16 CS standard, 1999 model. I'm one of the fortunate in that my hull is basically dry, boat has been kept indoors or covered all its life. I rewired and refinished the interior of mine last year. Your plan sounds solid. Cut out everything that is damaged or questionable. Install some type of stringer system. Use the best materials you can afford for this if you want it to last.
Invest in an air compressor. You will find more and more uses for it in this build and other things. I have a small compressor that I used to spray Raptor liner inside my Skiff. Worked like a charm. Look into Raptor liner for your interior. It gives a textured finish that gives good grip. Amazon.com: Raptor U-POL GM White Urethane Spray-On Truck Bed Liner & Texture Coating W/Free Spray Gun, 6 Liters : Automotive 
I have decks front and rear so it took a little more than I thought, I used 6 liters for everything inside. Also look at the custom colors.


----------

